# November Photo Contest-Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members Action Shots. It's a multiple choice poll so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or an insufficient post count: Otis-Agnes, kanneno, QiangZhang, fourlakes. 

We loved seeing every photo that was posted, they were all great!

*1: Ivyacres*








*
2: Ginams








*
*3: 4goldengirls









4: ceegee









5: 3Pebs3









6: Rookie's Dad









7: Wolfeye









8: nala-goldengirl









9: Laurie









10: ShadowGolden









11: Piper_the_goldenpuppy









12: Sweet Girl









13: Panama Rob









14: Amystelter









15: GoldenRetrieverFever









16: smp 









17: Capt Jack









18: rooroch









19: mylissyk









20: LynnC









21: Max's Dad









22: aesthetic









23: TheZ's









24: Otter














*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

All of these photos are simply wonderful and I could have voted for every single one. Instead, I am simply voting for Capt Jack, a wonderful forum member, who was a friend to so many. RIP Capt Jack.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> All of these photos are simply wonderful and I could have voted for every single one. Instead, I am simply voting for Capt Jack, a wonderful forum member, who was a friend to so many. RIP Capt Jack.


Jenn, I truly believe Capt. Jack is with us in spirit and always will be.
I'd also like to think he's surrounded in heaven by all our Golden Bridge kids and they are taking care of each other.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Shoot, I meant for my other pic to be my entry. No worry. I should have said so!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> Shoot, I meant for my other pic to be my entry. No worry. I should have said so!



The one that's entered is pretty darn good. You can almost hear the mental countdown to SPLASH!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wolfeye said:


> Shoot, I meant for my other pic to be my entry. No worry. I should have said so!


I'm sorry, I should have asked. They were both so good!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

14 votes now. Let's see how many we can get in before the close of this poll.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

23 votes have now been cashed it so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

25 vote have been cast so far. Let's keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We're currently sitting at 28 votes. Still time to cast a vote if you haven't already.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

One of the best themes and collection of wonderful Golden Retrievers I have seen in awhile

:--heart:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wolfeye said:


> Shoot, I meant for my other pic to be my entry. No worry. I should have said so!


The photo that got entered was awesome! 

I have never voted for this many in one contest. There are so many great ones this month.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We're doing better now we're up to 35 votes..


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to vote for your favorite(s). The poll will close on *Monday 11-28-2016* at *08:39 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We are now at *40 *votes with about 24 hours left in this poll


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Really great entries this month!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to cast your vote, the voting poll closes at 8:39 PM ET.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

43 members have voted, did you vote yet! TODAY is the last day to cast your vote, the voting poll closes at 8:39 PM ET.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

45 Votes in-poll closes tonight at 8:39 PM ET. 

Don't miss out on voting.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a little over 4 hours left to vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad we honored Capt Jack with this win for him. We will truly miss his posts and further entries into this contest as well as on the board.


----------

